# 40, trying to conceive, endo and about to start IVF!



## Canonlygetbetter1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, I've never been on a site like this before but I have no friends who have the same experience as me. In fact they are all either pregnant or with kids.

I've been actively TTC since July 2008 but haven't used contraception for about 4years. I had surgery for endo in January 2009 and had one pregnancy in September 2009 which resulted in early miscarriage.

I am currently going through an appeal for IVF funding (my GP got the ages wrong and misadvised us!) but we have decided to give IVF a try anyway and I start either later this month or January, will find out on 14th Dec. exactly when.

If anyone out there has similar experiences, please do get in touch.  In the last couple of weeks, I've gone from feeling really positive that we've made a decision to start IVF to really depressed and worried that I'm running out of time and it won't happen.

I also have just been to a friends today, full of babies and one of my childless friends telling me she too is pregnant and due in June. All my friends just seem to fall pregnant really easy or just wait and see what happens and bingo!  I ended up leaving my friends in tears today (after my newly pregnant friend had left thankfully!).

Any advice good or bad would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

Oh it sooo sucks - you are sooo happy for everyone but at the same time you want to shout WHAT ABOUT ME!!!!!!  We have been trying now for 7 years and have seen many a niece and nephew come along and I know its hard , At the moment we are waiting to take the test after our ivf treatment. Try and keep your chin up and keep positive     Remember you are not alone ive not been on this site long about 2 weeks it helps give you a wee boost.   when the time comes


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, thanks for your message.

I know, it's an emotional rollercoaster, one minute I'm very positive that at least something's happening i.e IVF and the next I'm on a downer thinking what if's!!!

Actually reading some of the stuff on this site really helped me last night as you don't feel so alone!

Wishing you the very best of luck, let me know how it goes, must be so hard counting the days. Is it your first go and are you working as well? 

Sending you lots of positve, good luck vibes...


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

to FF!

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too, lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*TTC over 40 ~ *CLICK HERE

*Endo ~ *CLICK HERE

*What can improve egg quality and quantity ~ * CLICK HERE

*Questions for your first cycle consultation ~ (use the ones that apply) *CLICK HERE

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

Ask any questions or just have a read .... 
*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi there, this is our third go at IVF and we've only got 4 more sleeps to go before the big test. I live in Scotland and work in a school so because of all the snow I had 6 school snow days - that worked out very well! Went back to work on Tuesday but have decided to take the rest of the week off because my head is in a bit of a spin.    We have found going through the treatment , injections etc is OK because you feel your doing something its the waiting thats hard - so Ive started a 1000 piece jigsaw to help pass the time.
Have you found out when you start your treatment yet? Hope its not too much longer.


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi, thanks for your message.

I don't blame you for having some time off, as I've never had IVF before I can't imagine how I'm going to be but I'm determined to try and take some time off as I work in social housing and it can be quite stressful!

Let me know when you have your news, keeping everything crossed and thinking of you x x

I've got my hospital appointment on Tuesday so will find out then whether I can start this month or January!!  Just want to get on with it.

Envious of your snow! I'm in Bristol and it's pants but I'm from the north east and they've got loads of it  

Really hope this is third time lucky for you   (just getting used to these symbols etc)!!!


----------



## yaya (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi there, you sound in a fairly similar situation to what I was. All my friends and family have children and seemed to get pregnant at the drop of a hat. I stopped using contraception in January 2008 and got pregnant once naturally at age 39. It ended in miscarriage at about 8 weeks. I was not really in favour of IVF and preferred to try the natural way -- I knew I could at least get pregnant, although it took a while. But my GP really encouraged me to give it one go before I turned 40 (my PCT only funds one cycle up to age 39). I had egg collection the day before my 40th birthday. Amazingly we got lucky on our first attempt, and I'm now pregnant with twins, though it's still fairly early days.

I just wanted to give you some moral support and let you know that it can happen even for older ladies. Hope your appointment this week goes well. I was a poor responder to treatment (I only produced 3 eggs, 2 of which fertilised), so don't be disheartened if they warn you that you might not respond well. It really is more about quality not quantity.

Good luck and do let us know how you get one.

xx


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1 (Oct 19, 2010)

HI Yaya

How's it going and how are you feeling?  xx


----------



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello, hows things going with you - did you get your start date? Hope all is going well.


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi Revols

I'm Ok thanks, bit up and down and all over the place    

No set dates yet but AF due this weekend so will know soon.  Just want to get on with it - almost wishing Xmas away - which is sad!  

Remind me when your scan is?  How are you feeling? Hope you are staying positive and relaxing as much as poss.

Keep us all updated.

Hi everybody - hope all is well - wishing everyone a Happy and peaceful Xmas and a 'best year yet' 2011! xxxxx


----------



## Revols (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm good thanks, 5th Jan is our scan so like yourself wishing Xmas and new year away!  Apart from sore breasts no other symptoms at the moment - could do with another wee sign but I'm sure I wont be saying that if I get a bout of morning sickness!  
Have a lovely Xmas and new year


----------



## Canonlygetbetter1 (Oct 19, 2010)

Revols - good luck for tomorrow, bet you can't wait    Happy new year x x


----------

